# 522 error code 005



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Recently my 522 started showing an error that I was trying to watch programming I hadn't paid for.

It gave directions to a website that if I went to would fix the problem--it didn't.

with 30 minutes left on my cell phone for this month I called Dish tech support. I was told this error code was because I don't turn my receiver off every night. I pointed out that I've had this unit for many years and never seen this incorrect message, could this be a software problem? Was again told I have to turn thiss unit off at night so that updates can be down loaded. wastold to turn the unit off and they would update my unit, AND that would fix it.

Since I do not trust Dish tech support after my experience with my 510 which consistently had a problem, despite being sent replacement units and a higher level tech support person telling me they crashed because my fingers were too fat and was pushing two buttons at once, it turned out dish had a known software problem that crashed the unit under the exact circumstances I always described to them.

The solution to that software problem was to buy the 522, end of the problem. Its operated stably for yerars now until recently.

suspecting Dish had created this problem with new software I persisted in quizing tech support seeking assurences that the claimed down load would fix the problem. I never understand why people seem to think that if they provide answers or solutions not directly answering a question that they think I won't notice they didn't answer my question. that was exactly what this person did, going back to insisting I MUST turn the unit off every night even when I pointed out that sometimes I'm using the unit, that having to stop using the unit that I own to view content I've paid for does not seem like an adequate solution to this problem since this problem just started recently.

I asked to get transfered to somone who spoke English as their first language. It seemed as if I was transfered to some one in collections vrs tech support. When I pointed out it costs $$ to call them on my cell she suggested that I simply go to a pay phone to call them!! Go to a pay phone to call so that I can tell a tech that I cannot access any information on my unit, cannot follow tech directions because my unit is back at my house and I'm at a pay phone!! Before i could receive any assurences that this would not be a persistent problem because dish created software causing this problem, my cell went dead, ran out of air time.

shortly after turning my unit back on I got the same error code.

I used dish chat today, was instructed to do exactly what I did yesterday and shortly after turning my unit back on got the exact same error code.

The tech suggested turning my uit off for 20 minutes will solve the problem. i'm a slow typest so 20 minutes will be up shortly. My gut tells me that this is a known software problem. Just like with my 510 the tech suggested I replace my unit--been there, done that, don't believe that my unit which still functions perfectly other than sending this incorrect error code on every channel I use needs to be replaced.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

As I suspected, did NOT fix the problem. We are back to replacing the unit with no reason why the unit works fine but now has the wrong error code.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

with my first unit a 510 i went through 4 replacement units that had the exact same problem, suffered through SILLY answers from Dish tech support, poor ground connection on grounding wire, tree branch blocking signal transmitted from my unit to sat, call an electrician to solve AC problem even though nothing else in my house has a stability problem with AC, pay to have a service call but if it doesn't solve the problem I still have to pay!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If the 522 has a removeable smart card, you might try reseating it.

You could also try a check switch to force it to question everything it thinks it knows.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would ask CSR specifically "re-hit" my DVR (that mean re-apply subscriptions, etc to a card)


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

robert koerner said:


> with my first unit a 510 i went through 4 replacement units that had the exact same problem, suffered through SILLY answers from Dish tech support, poor ground connection on grounding wire, tree branch blocking signal transmitted from my unit to sat, call an electrician to solve AC problem even though nothing else in my house has a stability problem with AC, pay to have a service call but if it doesn't solve the problem I still have to pay!


Robert,
I wanted to check in with you to see if you're still having the same issues you were on April 30th? If so please send me a PM with the phone and 4 digit PIN numbers to better help you.

Thanks


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Here is what dish tech support told me:
I need to replace the unit; I could buy one from them for $100; late they offered to send one to me for FREE; since I don't trust DISH I declined.
Next I was told I should have received an email telling me Dish is phasing out standard defination and that is why my unit no longer functions correctly and since i've been buying Dish programing for a while they will send a 722K for free, and waive the HD fee. My immediate reaction was "I don't believe you!" And i pointed out that my present dish does not pick up the third bird. I was offered a free new HD dish with free instal!? I responded I'd think about it.

I started shopping for direct TV programing trying to compare Dish and direct TV for comprable 120 channel subscriptions--both compaines make that a daunting task!!
It looked as if Direct had an advantage so I called to discontinue Dish--they offered all the necessary gear and install for free and reduce my monthly by $10 for 6 months or so and I accepted that.

Prior to the day the install was to take place I checked my account and saw I was scheduled to receive leased equipment!!?? I cancelled the install, found a new 722K for a very low price, bought it and use it for standard def programing--NO error messages.

My conclusion is that the story of not receiving anotice Dish will be phasing out SD and DISH making SD units malfunction was a fabrication!!

My guess is that the hard drive simply needs replacing. If I remember correctly, even though I own the unit it's considered a NOT ALLOWED procedure to replace a hard drive?!

And contrary to what dish told me in Dec of 2012 when I called to turn my service back on from an extended summer vacation I DO NOT have to pay a monthly HD fee if I don't pay for HD programing; I was considering buyin a 722 for SD to get the extra recording time but was told I HAD to pay extra per month with a 722. seems as if that was a fabrication also!!??

I just noticed Dish is going to jack up the monthly fee again--time to start shopping for less expensive alternatives, especially since I can record the few local based broadcasts on a computer.

Best from T'son
Bob


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

robert koerner said:


> Next I was told I should have received an email telling me Dish is phasing out standard defination and that is why my unit no longer functions correctly and since i've been buying Dish programing for a while they will send a 722K for free, and waive the HD fee. My immediate reaction was "I don't believe you!" And i pointed out that my present dish does not pick up the third bird. I was offered a free new HD dish with free instal!? I responded I'd think about it.


DISH is phasing out some SD equipment (301, 5xx) and depending on where you live, they may also be phasing out SD locals. In either case, many customers will be required to get new hardware; possibly before year-end. My leased 508 is among them.


> Prior to the day the install was to take place I checked my account and saw I was scheduled to receive leased equipment!!?? I cancelled the install, found a new 722K for a very low price, bought it and use it for standard def programing--NO error messages.


Buying receivers is largely an exercise in fooling yourself unless you're goal is to go to a prepaid plan where it is required. If you did it because you would be able to replace the hard drive if it failed, your going to regret outsmarting yourself. Replacing a DISH hard drive is simple electronics but preparing the right drive is far from trivial.


> My conclusion is that the story of not receiving anotice Dish will be phasing out SD and DISH making SD units malfunction was a fabrication!!


DISH is indeed phasing out some SD content and a lot of SD equipment. To deny or ignore that is folly.


> My guess is that the hard drive simply needs replacing. If I remember correctly, even though I own the unit it's considered a NOT ALLOWED procedure to replace a hard drive?!


You can do whatever you want, but it isn't nearly as easy as dropping in a bare drive that you pick up at Best Buy or Amazon. It has to be from a list of specific manufacturers and models and possibly a specific serial number range.


> And contrary to what dish told me in Dec of 2012 when I called to turn my service back on from an extended summer vacation I DO NOT have to pay a monthly HD fee if I don't pay for HD programing; I was considering buyin a 722 for SD to get the extra recording time but was told I HAD to pay extra per month with a 722. seems as if that was a fabrication also!!??


There has always been a HD fee associated with HD equipment. The fees were waived in markets whose local channels were only available in HD and the customer didn't want HD programming. This was a relatively small group of customers.


> I just noticed Dish is going to jack up the monthly fee again--time to start shopping for less expensive alternatives, especially since I can record the few local based broadcasts on a computer.


What monthly fee is that? The only fee that I recall has changed recently is the Protection Plan fee and I think that went down for some.

I point out that what you've decided and what the reality is may not be particularly close to each other. The worst kind of fool is the one that fool's themselves into thinking that they've got it all figured out when their assumptions and understandings were driven by distrust.

Such is not to say that DISH CSRs never offer baloney advice. They do it all the time. The key is to verify what you suspect before you convince yourself that it is the gospel truth.


----------

